# Considering Moving to North or South Dakota



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

I am planning to move out of Utah in the next 5-10yrs. I think we may head NE to either North Dakota or South Dakota. I would like any input anyone would like to share Pros and Cons (Economy, School Systems, Hunting etc.)

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I think ND has more free lance hunting opportunity, I could be wrong though. Any SD guys on here, let us know roughly how land access is going this year if ya could. SD is warmer and has the Black Hills and Sturgis MC Rally etc.... ND has the Red River Valley in the East, the Missouri Valley and Lake Sacajawea in the west and the Souris River Valley in the north central where I live. I'd say it will be a tough choice, have fun thinking about it.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Having just left the Red River Valley / Fargo Area after 36 years,

Why?

If you are looking for hunting / fishing, stay in the western end of the state. Most decent stuff on the east end is an hour or better from Fargo or is locked up by being posted.

If you follow Nd politics, you will see that they are about 15-20 years behind the rest of the country in their thinking. It is an agriculture state that has a farmer mentality and doesn't want to change.

I was once asked in a job interview why I felt ND was a "fly over" state. Or why everyone left Minneapolis and flew over it to Seattle. About 5 minutes before they offered me a job REQUIRING a 4 year degree for $9.00/hr with no benefits for the first year.

I now live on the other side of Minnesota with a decent job that allows me to raise a family and plan for retirement


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I LOVE ND its the best of the best great hunting great fishing, the schools are top notch,fairly cheap living, the people up here are just the best. everyone is willin to help. its just awsome up here.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

I really appreciate the posts so far, I hope to hear many more.

Take Care & Happy Hunting,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

This year land has been harder to get on because people have got to the farmer before we did, or thats what they say because we never see anyont hunting the geese. But its not too bad.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Having lived in both, I will make a few comments.

SD has no income tax, and I guess I think the business climate is a little more progressive. SD has world class bird hunting, and a little more variation of topography than ND.

ND has great people, and access to a variety of sporting opportunities that is hard to beat. It feels to me like a smaller, friendlier state.

Schools are take your odds and pick em. Roads, everything else is so close you can't make the call.

I would say that SD is probably a bit more progressive politically and economically, but ND has them on friendliness and infrastructure. Can't go wrong either way IMHO.

Tom


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

BL,
PM sent...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I love how life is a bit slower in the Dakotas. Considering I've never lived anywhere else but travel often (writing from Anchorage, Alaska now)...I love how things move at home.

Great schools and low crime are great family incentives. And there's not much I can say about the hunting/fishing that you probably don't already know.

I've lived in Fargo, Washburn and Bismarck and I feel more comfortable in the W. part of the state. The fishing close to home is the kicker.

I'm sure you'll be happy no matter where you end up in the Dakotas.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I've lived in North Dakota all my life and I love it here, and would never leave because of the great people, and the great hunting.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Writing from Anchorage, Living in Eagle River AK, grew up in West Fargo ND, and lived in SD from 92-02. If it wasn't for the wife I'd still be in Huron SD. Had excellent hunting opertunities and decent fishing. SD is slightly more progressive (powerball way earlier and 75 on interstates/65 2nd roads immediately) and no taxes. ND is more laid back, easier access to land, more fishing (only slightly) and if you live on the East side of the state easy access to MN lakes country.

If you can make friends quickly I'd go SD. Other wise land access is an issue. Got relatives that farm in ND so was never an issue to me. Can't go wrong with either one to me. In 2 years I'll probly move to the Cities. About the only compromise the wife will take. She'll have acces to the city and I'll be 4-7 hours from the land that I love.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> If you follow Nd politics, you will see that they are about 15-20 years behind the rest of the country in their thinking. It is an agriculture state that has a farmer mentality and doesn't want to change.


Actually, that is a good thing Farmer!!!!!


----------



## lasalle (Jan 15, 2003)

Have lived in neither but hunted both, I'm constantly working on the wife to move to South Dakota. Pick a city: Bookings, Piere, Huron, or Webster. I would think the fishing around all with the exception of Huron would be great and the bird hunting would be awesome. There is zero pressure for duck and goose in SD.

I doubt my wife will ever move. :eyeroll:


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Having lived and traveled both states a lot, I would say the biggest difference is east and west. Stay on the western side of either state, especially SD. I guess I can't really comment on NE ND, It's a lot different than eastern SD. Eastern SD is pretty tough to get good permission to hunt, unless you pay. Personally, I would stay close to the river, from anywhere north of Pierre to Williston ND.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

djleye said:


> > If you follow Nd politics, you will see that they are about 15-20 years behind the rest of the country in their thinking. It is an agriculture state that has a farmer mentality and doesn't want to change.
> 
> 
> Actually, that is a good thing Farmer!!!!!


And that is why ND has a problem with a small thing called "Out-migration"


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

We lived in South Dakota for 7 years in the South Central part of the state near Winner and in Sioux Falls, and are just waiting for an opportunity to move back. We hated moving but in my biz you have to take the job where it's offered. My area is grain processing, soybeans, ethanol, flour, feed and the like. In 30 years, I've lived in Missouri, Iowa, Ohio, Illinois, Indiana, Nebraska, South Dakota and now Kansas. Nebraska and Missouri would be good also.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Having spent 22 years in the military traveling around the country and the world there was no question where we were going to retire. NoDak. Personally, I think there are more differences between the eastern and western sides of both states than anything else. Almost like they should be Western Dakota and Eastern Dakota vs North and South.

:lol:


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Keep those replies coming, there is nothing as valuable as Experience!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> Almost like they should be Western Dakota and Eastern Dakota vs North and South.


Good point, although I'd be very receptive to both states joining as one!!

DAKOTA!! :beer:

Never have to leave the state. 

Travis, what is your profession?


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

4CurlRedleg,

I am a Civilian Guard at an Army Base. I am considering trying to get on one of the AFB in N. Dakota when the time comes, maybe Minot. Utah is the next California and is growing way too much for my taste. I was raised on a ranch in a small town in Northern Utah. I would like to be out of the city and get a minimum of ten acres of land so we can have some space and enjoy the country quality of life.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

There are lots of small towns within 50 miles of Minot and many houses available for a very reasonable price. Also lots of vacant farmsteads to move into. We welcome all new residents to our fine state. North Dakota is truly a sportsman's paradise and I would'nt live anywhere else.


----------



## wolfeyes (Nov 2, 2005)

north14 said:


> There are lots of small towns within 50 miles of Minot and many houses available for a very reasonable price. Also lots of vacant farmsteads to move into. We welcome all new residents to our fine state. North Dakota is truly a sportsman's paradise and I would'nt live anywhere else.


 Where would one find information on some of the cheaper houses and homesteads. I am talking about private ads....jh


----------

